
Dropbox: Oops, yeah, we didn't actually delete all your files - CPAhem
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/24/dropbox_brings_old_files_back_from_dead/
======
londons_explore
Please someone report them to the European privacy watchdog for this.

The rest of the cloud storage providers go to great lengths to make sure this
kind of mistake isn't possible.

Dropbox should be punished for abusing the fact their internal deletion
methods aren't auditable to allow data to go undeleted.

~~~
wibbleywobbley
"Unlimited file recovery and version history" is a feature in the Business and
Enterprise plans.

------
netman21
This is a problem with all cloud storage as far as I know. Just like
"deleting" a file on your PC all you have done is remove the pointers to it.
Still forensically available unless you actually overwrite the media.

